# Grooming Emergency - My H.S. Reunion is tomorrow



## Me&2Girls

Okay - so I played on your sympathy for the dogs...sorry but I'm desperate. I promised myself that I wouldn't do anything special, but am suddenly feeling a bit old being more than 20 years post high school (okay, I lie, I'm older but don't want to admit it)

The official reunion was last month but there is a follow-on party at one of my classmate's winery's for the unveiling of their Pinot Noir and Syrah wines (2006). So it's casual. It's outside, with a band and horseback riding. I'm heading over after the dog show in Petaluma tomorrow.

Other than finding someone to repair my nails that have broken off from the move, do any of you grooming and fashonistas (and resident beautiful divas) have any suggestions for what to do? I've got great makeup, so I'm not going as drastic as botox LOL. But should I get a haircut and color it? I can't find anyone to do the color, so it will have to be a home job.

I'm even brave enough to post a picture of what I looked like last weekend (talk about a desperate woman). Any and all suggestions are welcome!


----------



## ama0722

I think you look great and from today's fashion advice, skip the scrunchie (I totally admit I have one in my bathroom- shhhh!) and no crocs! But when you snag the old flame with the winery- we are all going to expect you to bring many bottles to Chicago next year!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Oh Lisa Darling.

I also think you look great, but I understand where you are coming from. Seeing people from the past is just one of those things. 

Things I do for big events: 
Make sure your eyebrows look good, nicely groomed eyebrows can brighten up and frame your face.
Nails - Try to get a manicure/pedicure if you can, it will give you a polished put together look
Take special care of your skin tonight so tomorow is a nice fresh start and get as much sleep as you can (and drink lots of water)
Crest Whitening Strips - I LOVE these things for pictures, your teeth will stand out but it takes a few treatments
Spanx - This is probably my biggest secret, they sell this magical panty hose at Nordstroms that smoothes out my problem areas so my silhouette looks nicer in my clothes

For your haircut/color question, I dont know if you have time to get that done between now and your event. I would consider coloring hair only if you feel your roots are showing or your color has faded significantly. The risk is if you get your hair done regularly with highlights/etc you are creating a new layer for your stylist to deal with when you go in next time (I've gotten yelled at for that one). If you really want to, you can do those not semi permanent/permanent colors, I think they make some that wash out in like 10 washes.


----------



## Sissygirl

I say - You look great but to snaz things up:

Wear a tank top/ camisole and pants the same color - navy or black and then put a colorful solid top over the tank. (whatever color looks good on you - pumpkin is real popular this year or that turquoisy blue) Long strands of neckware - it so popular to wear several stands together. Wear strappy sandals with heels - of course with a great pedicure. 

Have a great time.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I wouldn't make a major change like brand new color or cut the day before just in case it doesn't come out as you envision (I speak from experience here).:hurt: You have a beautiful smile... play it up with a great, sheer lip color and go with a beautiful solid color outfit. You'll look smashing!


----------



## jabellar

It's summer - go for a nice printed maxi dress with an empire waist; bangles, large hoop earrings, and those nice roman flat sandals... 

Hair can be put in a low pony tail, with wisps... 

make up would be a natural blush, with a large pinkish lipstick....


----------



## Me&2Girls

You guys are awesome. Thanks so much. Can't wait to here from the rest of the fashionistas.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lisa love the suggestions. I'm sure you will look stunning, you are a natural beauty. I love Spanx, it rocks! Instant liposuction without the liposuction.

Here are my suggestions, just for the fun of it!

Dress:
A nice brown neutral dress, which you could get in aqua if you wanted to from Anthropologie and on sale of course! Take a look here

A Pretty Sweater:
I know it sure gets cold there! So you need a nice looking sweater to cozy up with, this is a nice lovely turquoise pretty cardigan, also from Anthropologie. Click Me

Accessorize:

Then, of course you need a scarf, of some sort, or maybe you can even forget the sweater and find a wrap. I like this scarf because it's called Wow Factor, it's wool, and I'm sure it says give me my glass of wine 'cause I'm gorgeous. Here it is:

I think this ring is sexy...but I'm a ring gal. Click on me!

Shoes:
Because you want comfortable and we've already heard that scrunchies and Crocs just won't do here are some comfy, but cute shoes by Dansko.  Click on Me!

Wow! That was fun!

Lisa, you'll look wonderful because you are wonderful. Have a great time!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

If you're going to be riding horses, then a comfy pair of jeans or slacks and a nice pullover or blouse would be sensible, plus tennis shoes or low heeled boots.

If you're not riding, then everything else sounded wonderful!


----------



## Posh's Mom

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> If you're going to be riding horses, then a comfy pair of jeans or slacks and a nice pullover or blouse would be sensible, plus tennis shoes or low heeled boots.
> 
> If you're not riding, then everything else sounded wonderful!


Are you riding? If so, then I can imagine and choose another outfit for you! Yippee, wine and equestrian wear!:biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Amy - goodness girl, this is nice*

Hey, do you think they'll hold the party until all these lovely clothes arrive? Darn, I wished I'd asked you all earlier. I hadn't even consider wearing a summer dress - but how perfect. And I have a huge box of silk scarves and since the weather is supposed to be nice tomorrow, I can probably get away without a wrap since the party is from 2-6 (well, a bit later for us, but gotta show my Hav girl - or rather watch Elaine show her )

Okay, I don't know if I'll get in trouble for posting these most likely copyrighted designs, but since it's informational and not personal gain, I don't thing the intellectual property police will come knocking down my door like they did when I worked for IBM and used the Internet for the first time in my division's history. Come on! A computer company that didn't use the Internet? Get with the times LOL


----------



## Missy

Lisa, you all you really need to do is smile. what a beautiful smile. I always like nice, simple, elegance... Black, or white. Do you have an Eileen Fisher close by? http://www.eileenfisher.com/scripts/ecatalogisapi.dll/group?group=137038&Template=9990000001057050 
you can get her stuff at Bloomies or Nordstrom too. And the summer things should be on sale.

Hair? why not take a tip from Sarah Palin... loose pony on the top of your head. I would not color the day of the event, unless you do it often and are sure what you would get.

Have fun.


----------



## mintchip

Have a great time!


----------



## Missy

Oh I have a very similar Danko shoe...very comfortable.


----------



## good buddy

I'm not a fashioinista, but I agree with the smile! It's the most beautiful thing you own so be sure to wear it! It will be warm tomorrow so a summer dress would be great. I haven't tried Spanx but I've seen them before and they're supposed to be great! The Spanx under a sundress would smooth your fabulous figure and maybe you could go riding too? Aren't they like lycra shorts sorta? Remember whatever you wear to have a great time and if you drink too much give me a call and you can sleep over. It sounds like you'll be close by!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Here's the invite if anyone's interested. It's a fun idea to follow on the formal reunion for my high school.

Release of Clary Ranch Wines 2006 Vintages 
*Lisa you're invited!
*





































Host: Paul Clary, Drew Buechley, and Nathalie Guion 
Location: 3641 Middle Two Rock Road, Petaluma, CA 94952 US*
When*: Saturday, September 6, 3:00PM 
*Phone*: barn (707) 762-8200 

Please join us to celebrate the release of Clary Ranch Wines 2006 Pinot Noir and Syrah. We will have live music featuring "the Barn Burners," a horse "extravaganza," games, and plenty of food and libations. Come as early as 2pm to hike, look around, and play some. We will offer some wine for TASTING AROUND 3PM and gear up for some live music late in the afternoon and early evening.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Posh's Mom said:


> Are you riding? If so, then I can imagine and choose another outfit for you! Yippee, wine and equestrian wear!:biggrin1:


Amy if I actually rode, the only part of my outfit that anyone might see would be my huge REAR END. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## gelbergirl

I think you look beautiful. I would not do anythng out of the ordinary.
If you usually wear mascara make-up etc., do so.

Put your jewelry on, and then take one piece off.
Maybe wear a statement piece.

My 20th, 2 yrs ago was an outside picnic. I thought it was brutal because I would rather dress up for an affair than go casual, but this seems like an in-between event. Unless you are wearing those riding pants and cowboy boots, but even then, the jewelry still works.

Hav fun, enjoy, it will be a good time.

PS: please be careful with the wine. liquid confidence is never a good thing. no drinking and driving or horseback riding, no one is good at it.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Gelbergirl (sorry I don't know Henry's mom's first name) - don't worry, I'm not much a drinker - too lightweight. I'll toast and then put the glass down. Wine is like poison to me - I get super sick from it but not champagne. Besides I've got my two young girls with me and am spending the night at their grandparents. Can you imagine me having to call my dad and just like when I was a teenager, say, "Daddy, can you pick me up, I'm DRUNK? Not cool at my age whatsoever. Although he'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lisa! Ample derrières run in my family, let's just say that in college when I was about thirty pounds heavier than I am now with most of the weight on my hips, thighs, butt, I dared to wear a "vintage" acrylic hand knit pants suit...yep, you read that right. It was skin tight. I remember wearing it and this little shrimpy, but smart and wonderful to talk to guy who I kind of liked, said "Wow! You are all woman!"

Let us all now embrace our booties!

Have a wonderful time and my ten year college reunion is next month...so you all best be ready with advice for me. So far I'm planning on booking a facial/eye brow wax, makeover at M.A.C., and might try to get my hair "fixed pretty" by my usual stylist-if I do I'll skip the makeover and have her do my make up too. Every time she does my hair I come back home and have to keep the hubby "at bay." So, I'm guessing it looks pretty good.

Good luck at the show too! Man, busy day for you and your "peeps."


----------



## Cheryl

It sounds like your day is very busy!! You have also received some great advice about eyebrows, nails, and clothes. 

If you want to do something special for your hair, have it "done" by a stylist--meaning washed and blown dry. For some reason it always looks better when they do it. And their shampoo smells terrific. (That should only take 1/2 hour and so worth it.)


----------



## mckennasedona

Lisa, don't even try to color your hair yourself before a big event unless it's a color you've used before. They NEVER turn out exactly the same color as what the box says. Wear something smashing but comfortable, smile and have FUN!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Whether you are going to ride or not, I would suggest some nice bootcut jeans with a bit of stretch and a midrise (not super low and not at the waist)--definitely spanx underneath never hurts.  Pants that land at the waist are just too dated (aka "Mom jeans").

If you want to tie your hair back, you can always do a low ponytail with a tuck. In case you do not know what this is....after you make a low ponytail, you part the hair above the holder on your scalp, flip the ponytail up and through the part until it hangs down. Make sure you "comb" the part with your fingers to close the part. I hope that makes sense.

Good luck, have fun, and feel beautiful!


----------



## LuvCicero

When I see the words..barn, horse, and hike..I would think it's just a casual, fun time. Maybe jeans and a summer blouse...maybe a pair of slacks and a summer sweater...and you can't go wrong with black pants, black top!! You hair looks fine and I wouldn't try color for the first time right now....could make you cry. ound: Go, smile, have fun, be yourself, and drink a glass of wine for each of your friends, including me -- and you will have a ball.


----------



## gelbergirl

Lisa, so what do you have planned for your "grooming"?
Wish we could all come over and prep you!!!


----------



## Poornima

Lisa, you always looks so nice and you already have lots of great advice. Have a great time!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Goodness, wouldn't it be fun to host a "Groom Me" party here on the west coat, continue the great party you started at the national and then head out and drink wine all afternoon and evening? Gosh, we'd have a ball. Sure wish you all were coming with me. But hmmm....maybe date the guy long enough to have him host me a party there for me and 100 of my closest Havanese Forum Friends. Yea, that's the ticket. We'd have a 747 fly across the country and pick you all up. Well, a girl can dream, right? Unfortunately as I recall, this guy was a real dog in high school and the photos show him looking mighty large right now. LOL

Oh and thanks for stopping me from running out to get a box of hair color. I quit coloring years ago and always had it done professionally until I got brave in January and tried adding highlights. Can you say ORANGE? Hey our colors were blue and gold - maybe I could add some Halloween hair color and call it team spirit. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Lynn

Lisa,
If it was me I would have to buy a new outfit, get my nails and hair done.


----------



## Melissa Miller

You have SO Much good advice!!! I agree on the hair color.. you look fabulous and have that natural look. Like an artist. 

And no woman needs Botox if she has BANGS!!! HAHA You dont need bangs.. but just remember.... bangs before Botox! 

Have a great time and take pics. And dont forget a nice gold bracelet can add some Flair!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh such wonderful advice everyone. And did I get a special surprise when I arrived at Elaine's tonight to drop off Romeo and MeMe for this weekend's shows - she's going to make MeMe look fabulous for hopefully one of her last times around the ring before becoming a champion (fingers crossed - don't want to jinx myself). 

Anyway, this dear sweet woman, sits me down on a stool, tells me to take my hair down and gave me the first professional hairstyle in over six years. Oh it's so fun! Not that much shorter but tons of style and swing. So no hair pulled back in a hair clip tomorrow. And guess what was open when I drove home? A store and I picked up two boxes of haircolor. I figure if it looks horrible, I can hide out at the show and give my friends a good laugh and not go to the reunion party. And if it looks great - Yahoo! I'm gonna toast myself for having the courage to JUST DO IT.

I'll post a picture or two when I get back from the weekend's festivities. Thanks for all your advice and support. Wish MeMe, Romeo and Elaine luck too!

Oh and I forgot - I just picked up MeMe the most darling sun dress I've ever seen for a dog. I hate dogs in clothes, but this was incredibly fun. So I guess I'll just have to introduce her as my "baby" girl. LOL


----------



## gelbergirl

oooohhhh, that's wonderful!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think you look beautiful in the photo you posted! Just remember, everyone going is feeling the same way you are right now but within a few minutes of arriving you'll be so caught up in chatting (and drinking!) that you won't give it another thought.

Have fun!


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, how great for you and MeMe both to get fixed up by Elaine. She sounds like a gem!! I think there is nothing to pick you up like a new haircut. I thought you looked great in your picture -- so I'm really waiting to see the new cut and color. Hope you have a great day...and MeMe also.


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Love my new haircolor!!!!*

I couldn't resist the brand name and shade "L'Oreal Superior Preference Dream Blonde , Sparkling Lotus." Talk about getting a zen moment - I love this color. It is super subtle, easy to apply and took away my horrible highlighting job I did this past January. Next time though, I think I might go a shade lighter or add a plastic bag head wrap and put it under some heat to get it to lift a bit more.

I'm so glad I did it - thanks for telling me not to. It's one of my least attractive traits according to my family. I ask for advice and then do what I want anyway. 















Here's the link to my new shade: http://www.lorealparisusa.com/_us/_en/default.aspx#page=top{nav|media:_blank|overlayroductdetail//objectid+HCo16_7//|diagnostic:_blank|main:brandpage_dreamblonde|userdata//d+d//}


----------



## Me&2Girls

*MeMe's Dress for the Reunion*

I've never, ever bought clothes for my dogs, but this was too adorable to resist. Now too bad I won't look this cute:


----------



## Cheryl

So where is the picture of your new hair?


----------



## mckennasedona

> gave me the first professional hairstyle in over six years


She gives haircuts?? I'm impressed. Can't wait to see photos of you all ready for your party. Relax and have fun Lisa.


----------



## LuvCicero

I love the hair color and we will all wait for the new Lisa picture. That dress....ADORABLE...so we will all want to see Ms MeMe all decked out for a date with Romeo. Too cute.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Cheryl, it isn't styled and curled yet this morning, but if I have time, I'll have Maya take a picture and I'll post it quick before we have to leave this morning. I'd do it now, but you'd see me sans makeup and in my glasses. Which I have a huge thanks to give to Estrella - she found me some beautiful new ones. I have always admired her taste in her frames - hers are absolutely darling. Plus she's so stylish that I figured she had to make a better choice than I. Look at these cute frames:


----------



## Pattie

*Lisa you look beautiful!*

I'm a little late to this party, girl, but you looko beautiful and you have the prettiest smile. More importantly, you are one terrific lady. Can't miss. Have fun and I hope MeMe and Romeo do super good at the show

Love ya'

Pattie


----------



## Jane

Lisa, please post a pic of yourself later...all glammed up! And Miss MeMe too! I love her little dress!

Have a great time at the reunion!!! :hug:


----------



## Thumper

Lisa,

You are beautiful! I love the clothes, glasses, and everything you posted pics of! You have great taste, girl!

How did you like the Dream Blonde? I almost bought some of that.I'm thinking of toning down my blonde a little bit, more to a medium blonde! I just added a medium brown (bottom layer) with the blonde on top and my kids think I look "SO cool" (like someone famous who I have no clue who they are! haha) Showing my age now.

But anyhow. you have so much great advice! As for slimming..black always works with a colorful top! I'm all for jewelry, it can really add interest to outfits... a bright top, subtle makeup for a day event, but mostly I think everyone that goes to these reunions are nervous! My 20 is coming up and I don't want to go, but my DH does! lol How funny is that? I probably won't even remember most of the people there, 20 years feels like a lifetime ago to me.

I hope you have a blast! I'm sure you've groomed yourself beautiful and have fun!!

K.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Well Kara, if I get into the shower anytime soon, people might even want to say hello! LOL

But I adore the Dream Blonde color brand. It's so easy to use and it comes with weeks worth of special shampoo and conditioners to use afterward. Experts told me to make sure that I used something with an "ash" tone so that I didn't get any brassiness. The new color system they use is designed to prevent the orange that often accompanies going more blonde. I'm supposedly a natural dark ash blonde, but swear it's light brown. Given how gentle this was, and how gently the color lifted, I may get brave and go with a light ash blonde shade next time.

Go for it girl. And thanks for the nice thoughts.


----------



## havaluv

Just popping in to wish you a wonderful time today, Lisa! I've been following the thread, but didn't have anything to add to all the great advice except of course, I want to see pictures of you when you're dolled up too. Glad your hair turned out great...it always makes me feel like a million if I like my hair. You go, girl!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Thanks Shelly - the address and directions are printed and we're packing the car now. I just have to get the address of the actual show site - but know that I can call Elaine if I get lost. We're hoping a couple of forum members can join us at the party - hey if anyone is local - I'd love to see you. A few more certainly won't be noticed. LOL


----------



## LuvCicero

Lisa, I'm waiting in the coffee shop. When you get online you will have to tell us all about the reunion...with pictures...and don't forget your new look....or any cute single guys that were riding horses. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl

Just checking in - can't wait to hear how your day was!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

I'm going to check this thread the next time I have a "grooming emergency". Everyone here had fabulous advice!!!
Looking forward to hearing about the event!


----------



## havaluv

Hope you are having the time of your life! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Melissa Miller

I think she met a cute Cowboy! Must be those new blonde locks!


----------



## LuvCicero

I've been in this coffee shop for so long waiting for news that I am going nuts. And with cup after cup of coffee I know I will not sleep tonight. I think we need a BAR on this forum. ound:

1. Is the wine so good that you are sleeping it off?
2. Did a horse run away with you?
3. Did you meet a cute guy and....
4. Did you forget your friends are waiting, waiting, waiting.

I guess I will read a book and wait till tomorrow to see if you show up on this forum ... and I know you will have lots to tell us. :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Keep in mind she is on the WEST coast. So its like 9 there. So she should be home unless she has a hot date!!!! HAHA

For those of us NOT drinking coffee, we may not be up much later. 

We need a bar section for the threads like POLITICS! hehe


----------



## Cheryl

So we have a choice on this forum!!! We can look forward to Lisa's adventures or we can follow politics!


----------



## Sarah

Oook... Lemme see what Ms. Sarah can do for ya! 

Make up: Keep it simple. Gloss on lip, foundation all over the face, followed by a powder on top. Not too much. For the lid: basic skin color with a sm amount of shimmer. Followed by a color that will bring out your eyes. If I remember right they are blue right? So, brown and green are the colors you wanna use to play up the eyes. Use an angl brush and a dark shadow (black is better... but brown, or a dark dark color is fine. It wont matter what color because it will be hard to tell), pat your brush into the shadow until it collects enough shadow, then tap it on your hand a few times to bump off extra shadow. Then, make a fine line on the upperlid lash line. DO NOT do eyeliner on your bottom lid. Why? Makes your eyes pop more. Its a secret we do at work... women love it. 

And clothes: If it is out side, I think cute sadles (though all of mine have been eaten my monster Havanese... oh and toes have to be painted! and lotioned!), capri pant, and a cute top with a necklace would be cute. That would work right? It would fit with the out doorsy wine thing goen on!

And if you have a couple of purses lyen around, I would pic a purse that isnt too large, holds enough of what you REALLY need (gloss, cell, wallet, ID, camera, etc), but that matches your fit aka out fit! LOL

I hope this helps. If I saw this before I would have called and you and I could have gotten together and I would have helped! Dang it anyway!

Hope it goes well tomorrow. And ya know what, even if your not dressed to the nine, and you feel like poo tomorrow when you wake up, go, have fun, and drink a glass and enjoy your self. I say I would rather be around a good group of people, then a bunch of makeup just staring back at me! 

HAVE FUN!


----------



## Thumper

SOOOOO....

How did it go??! Did you have a blast?  Blondes have more fun, ya know! 

What did you wear? Did you get earfuls of gossip? lol

I hope you had a great time!

Kara


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hope you took pics to show us what you decided too!


----------



## Me&2Girls

You guys are the best - Sarah it is so wonderful to see you here finally - welcome. 

Okay, lets start with good wine and seeing great friends. 31 years and I had friends from as far back as kindergarten. What a kick. I could have worn a burlap sack and no one would have cared. We are all at that point in life where we'd love to look hot but are who we are. But it sure felt good to look good. They loved the story of you guys grooming, dressing and cheering me on. The grounds were to die for - so beautiful. And I thought the poor girls would come unglued when they saw the horses. Super, super excited. They didn't get to ride, but saw colts and riding demonstrations and of course got to feed carrots.

The wine flowed all night but no one over drank - just sips at a time from many, many cases of excellent wine. I don't enjoy reds that much but it was delicious. They recently partnered with an equestrian center so it made it so much more "authentic" - the beautiful barn was filled with tasting areas, saddles, a dance floor and wonderful lighting. A few of the guys were in the band and they were quite good if you like oldies. Sure hurt the old ego to remember words from high school. LOL

Saw my absolute best girlfriend and boy did the tears flow. 31 years of not seeing each other and the jaws couldn't stop flapping. What a treat. I am so glad that I did move out to go to college - so many hung around and didn't make a lot of progress in their lives. Some had made it to the big time - multimillionaires that were starting $100,000 personal investment funds. Cool to listen to. This guy's wife was 39 and from Poland and at first thought she was a well preserved classmate. LOL

People brought kids, dogs and their friends. It was a lovely time. I'm not home yet but don't have lots of pictures - my camera died and I didn't have the car adaptor for my battery charger. I think it got stolen when the car was broken into last weekend.:frusty:

Not likely to be any hot dates following on - I think the ranch owner was available but just not cute enough. LOL We're at my dad's now and head back to the dog show for a 12:30 ring time. It's grandparents day today so will take the older folks out to brunch.

Everyone loved the hair color (except for the step-witch who called it "interesting"). I wore a black linen sleeveless dress with a collar, fitted waist with a longer A-line skirt that buttoned up the front in case I wanted to flash a little leg. The cleveage wasn't so hot however. LOL Wore some darling black strappy mules but finally changed into tennis shoes. Put the makeup and jewelry on in the car. Buddy came with us since MeMe and Romeo went home with Elaine for their beauty treatments for today. Maya danced with him and it was darling. I was so proud of the girls and we had a great time together. As I was dancing with the both of them I realized how much fun we do have together. What a wonderful time of our lives. 

I missed MeMe and Romeo in the ring yesterday - the traffic going past Sears Point raceway was a crawl. But I think she does better when I'm not there to distract her with my "click" "click" "click" and I'm not above calling her so I can get a good face shot. Bad, I know, but I just love a good photo. Her sister took best of breed yesterday - way to go Kaili. So we were a bit later getting to the party so we could cheer she and Joe on in the group ring. Hopefully I got a few good shots of the party and will post when I get home. 

Cheers!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh Lisa, sounds like you had a wonderful time! I'm so glad to hear it.


----------



## ama0722

Lisa- sounds like it couldn't have gone better, well maybe when we all thought you didn't come home!!!


----------



## mintchip

Me&2Girls said:


> I missed MeMe and Romeo in the ring yesterday - the traffic going past Sears Point raceway was a crawl. But I think she does better when I'm not there to distract her with my "click" "click" "click" and I'm not above calling her so I can get a good face shot. Bad, I know, but I just love a good photo. Her sister took best of breed yesterday - way to go Kaili. So we were a bit later getting to the party so we could cheer she and Joe on in the group ring. Hopefully I got a few good shots of the party and will post when I get home.
> 
> Cheers!


and news from the show is :biggrin1: ................


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Lisa~
So glad you had a wonderful time.....
But aren't you forgetting something?!?!?!?!?!:ear:


----------



## LuvCicero

I have a feeling there is a secret ... and if there is then I want to know what it is. :biggrin1:

It sounds like it was a great night. I'm so glad you and the girls had fun.


----------



## Kathy

Lisa,
The party sounded wonderful, however, isn't there more great news from yesterday? You had quite a good day yesterday, so share it ALL girl!!


----------



## mintchip

Yes Lisa!!! We are waiting............:focus::boink::boink:


----------



## mckennasedona

Ummm, Lisa??? I KNOW there was more news yesterday. I was there!


----------



## Poornima

I want to see pictures and I am all ears for "more news"!:biggrin1:

I am so happy that you and the girls had a wonderful time.


----------



## mintchip

Poornima said:


> I want to see pictures and I am all ears for "more news"!:biggrin1:
> 
> I am so happy that you and the girls had a wonderful time.










We are waiting Lisa


----------



## Missy

You promised pictures!!!! and is there some news? if you don't post soon--we will have to start some rumors!!! Sally, what was that you told me about Lisa at her reunion?


----------



## mintchip

Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I can't write all Susan and Katie said


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm beginning to think the guy that owned the ranch got to looking better after sipping all the different wines. !!!!! I feel another night of coffee heading my way....or maybe I will do some wine tasting myself. DH might began to look younger. :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl

I am feeling like I am missing out on some GIANT secret. After we all dressed you and made you up for your BIG NIGHT ON THE TOWN, you would think you would share......


----------



## Havtahava

Sarah, since you're a gal who actually knows how to follow your own advice (aka "looking good"), I'm glad you stopped in to offer some great advice.

Lisa, it sounds like you had a wonderful time! I've organized so many reunions and found exactly what you experienced - that no one cares or that we all care so much about ourselves that we don't even pay attention to how others appear - that it is more fun to go and enjoy the company. I'm so glad it was so great for you! Long-time girlfriends are the best!


----------



## juliav

Oh Lisa......enquiring minds want to know. :eyebrows:


----------



## JASHavanese

Me&2Girls said:


> Come as early as 2pm to hike, look around, and play some. We will offer some wine for TASTING AROUND 3PM and gear up for some live music late in the afternoon and early evening. [/SIZE]


A hike and a dance? I'd take 2 pairs of shoes (comfy for the hike, small straps with a heel for the dance) and wear sexy jeans and a great top that makes the jeans look fancy. Forget the hair color the day before. If it goes bad, you're in trouble. You have nice hair. You could curl it tight, put it up in a roll with the long part sticking out the top and then for the dance, take the clip out and wear it down and lightly curled by then and it will just need a finger fluff. Jewelry to match will finish the look off


----------



## JASHavanese

mckennasedona said:


> Ummm, Lisa??? I KNOW there was more news yesterday. I was there!


:ear::ear:


----------



## JASHavanese

Sounds like a GREAT time!!!
I went through the whole thread.......where are the PICTURES?


----------



## Me&2Girls

Hello all you wonderful people - good thing I can still type because my voice is GONE! :frusty: I just got home, fed the dogs and put the girls to bed. I'll get some photos downloaded to show you whatever I did manage to capture on camera about the reunion and then will start a new threat to put all you inquiring minds to rest. :ear: 

Absolutely love the idea that you all thought that I never made it home last night. :suspicious: 

It's the truth too - and I did spend it with a man - but he was in bed with another woman.  

We spent the night at the girls' grandparents. ound:ound:ound:ound:My goodness this has been a remarkable, never-to-forget weekend. :whoo:


----------



## jabellar

So glad you had a great time, Lisa! Can't wait to see those pictures.. 

and you better reply soon, otherwise, rumors are gonna be starting; I don't know you, and I am still very curious on what went on!!! 

Enjoy the day


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Check out the posting named "Once in a Lifetime".....


----------



## Me&2Girls

*You have all been so patient!!*

Thank you all for waiting so long - I've been sooo busy thanking everyone who helped us along the way with MeMe's championship. Needless to say it's been an incredible weekend. I'm going to quickly post these - my hair looked way better at 8 AM than it does at 9 PM, but the memories were priceless. I'm running out for my first Girl Scout leaders' meeting tonight but didn't want to make you wait any longer. LOL The PMs were killing me. :biggrin1:

:grouphug: Thank you for helping me feel very special during the last few crazy hectic days!

Top Left: Paul Clerary - Winery Owner
Top Right: Kim, Vicka, Cathy
Bottom photos: Vicka and the "new" Lisa. 31 years later and we can still yack up a storm. :kev:


----------



## mintchip

you look great!


----------



## Melissa Miller

I agree with Sally! You look wonderful and like you are having a great time!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Well at least I remembered what you all told me, "SMILE"


----------



## EstrellaVila

Aww Lisa you look LOVELY!!! I am glad you had tons of fun!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Lisa- I missed this thread! Not that I would have been able to give you any advice, as my lifestyle is "go for comfort"! Anyway, you looked great and your smile shows it! I'm glad you had such a great time.


----------



## good buddy

You look great! I like the new haircut too! We're a picture hungry mob LOL Thank you for sharing a glimpse of the weekend!


----------



## LuvCicero

You look great...and happy. The color turned out really well. I'm glad you have had a wonderful weekend and got to enjoy your friend. I still have some dear friends that are still listening to me since our high school days. They are gold.


----------



## havaluv

Yay!!!! Pictures at last! And worth the wait, what a knockout you are! I'm so glad you had a great time. Your posts all weekend have made me smile. Thank you for sharing your good news and fun with us!


----------



## Scooter's Family

You look wonderful and the smiles on everyone's faces show how great the party is. I'm so happy you had such a good time!


----------



## Posh's Mom

LIsa you looked fabulous! Love the hair color, very warm.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

It wouldn't have mattered what you wore, how you fixed your hair or makeup... anything... with a smile like that you were, and are, a knockout!!! Thanks for sharing your reunion with us... glad you had fun!


----------



## Sissygirl

You looked wonderful - glad you had a great time!!! Loved the hair color.


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Guess who might have a date?*

Well, I'm not really sure how I feel about it yet, since he didn't set my "feet 'atwittering" but I got a follow up email from the Winery owner yesterday and well...you know how these things go. I did enjoy talking with him and even though he's still a tiny bit nerdy, guess who else is a nerd at heart? Me!

I'm still composing my answer to his email - any suggestions from those of you who are "in the know". I haven't been interested in a man since Lauren was born (yes, 10 years) and it's really hard to trust someone when I've got pre-teen girls. Besides it takes someone unique to love children that have no biological relationship to you or each other. But I'll let you in on a secret, he loves dogs and thinks it's "cool" that my Havanese BITCH (inside joke here) just finished her championship.

Just so you don't have to go back to see his photo (oh God I'd bet he'd kill me if he knew I'd done this) here you go: Paul the Winery Owner and Lead Singer of the "Barn Burners". How much more 'hick' can you get? LOL


----------



## Jane

Lisa, I think that is wonderful. Please give this guy a chance! He loves dogs! And owns a winery - that could become a Hav ranch/winery someday, perhaps! LOL!

Nerds try harder. Nothing wrong with that!! eace:


----------



## LuvCicero

Okay, Lisa, think about this. He loves dogs, music, and wine, has a nice smile and a twinkle in his eyes. I will tell you what I tell my daughter that has been divorced for 10 years -- a date is not a wedding. You can have a fun time kissing a lot of frogs before one turns into a prince. ound: Give this guy a dinner out - maybe invite him to a dog show. At any rate, we can all use more friends to babysit our furbabies.


----------



## havaluv

How exciting! I agree. Give him a chance. Besides, he's CUTE. A little secret: my hubby was not really my "type" from the get go. I decided to give a nice guy, a good guy my full attention and see what happened. My type changed. (thank goodness!) I think sometimes women have to learn how to love the right kind of guy, at least I did. I'm so glad I did, he's a wonderful hubby and NOW he sets my "feet 'atwittering".


----------



## Scooter's Family

Lisa,
My DH is a nerd, he calls himself that! He's wonderful!!! We met on line 4 years ago and will celebrate our second anniversary next week. I can't tell you how blessed I am to have him in my life, and the lives of my children! I was scared to death to try again after a difficult divorce but I did and boy, did it pay off. He loves my kids, we love our doggie and we both love wine. Give the guy a chance, you don't have to marry him and you might have some fun and drink some good wine. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

This thread has put such a SMILE on my face! Lisa, you look SO happy in those pictures, I'm glad to hear you had a great time (and met a man! ) Dating as a single mom, well, I think having kids helps us use more common sense and judgment! lol Wait..Or maybe that's AGE?! ound: Gosh, I don't know. Paul the Winery man sounds like he's really interested  Nah, he is not looking like a hick, you need to come to Virginia if you think that is what hicks look like..they typically have confederate flags tattooed on their forheads or worse. lol I never thought I'd end up with Rich when I met him, but different people can certainly fall in love! 

Anywhooo..your hair looks AMAZING! I am picking up some of that stuff next time I'm out.

K.


----------



## mckennasedona

Lisa, go for it. As Dale says, a date is not a wedding. We can ALL use more terrific friends in our lives and if that's all Paul turns out to be that's okay. If it turns out to be more, well all the better. 
He doesn't look like a nerd to me. He looks like a genuinely nice guy. He can't be too nerdy anyway, he owns a WINERY. Now if he owned a brewery, well, you'd have to introduce him to my DH!!


----------



## mintchip

Go for it!!! Have a great time.


----------



## good buddy

So far he sounds great! You enjoyed chatting with him, he has a winery, he has horses, he's in a band, so he loves music, likes children and dogs and he's interested in you! :cheer2: What harm could a little dinner do? :eyebrows:


----------



## Missy

Go for it Lisa!!! but in no uncertain terms tell him about this forum!!!! OMG he would die if you knew we were talking about him!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

You know what Missy, I have a feeling he'd get a kick if he knew. I told him all about you guys "grooming" me for my first reunion 'beauty' show. LOL He thought it was great. So someday, I may share this with him. Still working up the courage to call him the first time however. I just sent him photos of the reunion yesterday. Feel like a schoolgirl I tell you. Silly nerves!

I'm drawing courage from your line Dale, "it's a date not a wedding." LOL Talk about common sense. Yep. needed that :fish::brick:


----------



## Me&2Girls

*I've got a semi-date with Paul*

OMG - he called me this morning - I invited him to the dog show on Sunday and guess who's coming to find out what this crazy dog lady does all weekend? Paul. Since his truck is loaded with wine and he can't get to the warehouse until Monday, he can't bring the kids - so he's coming alone. I haven't been out with a new man in over 13 or 14 years.

So what's the new dating protocol? He can only stay for about two hours but oh am I nervous. We had a great chat again this a.m. so I'm not worried about what to say...but this thing is starting to feel way too comfortable too fast. I'm like a silly school girl gossiping on the Forum. LOL


----------



## Sissygirl

ooooooh - I just checked in and am thrilled to read all the news!!!!!

I so hope you have a great time. Just be yourself and he will adore you.


----------



## mintchip

Hey one more post and Lisa will have #3000:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Missy

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo: Yay Lisa.


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, ladies, let's wait and see what news we get in the big 3000!!!

Lisa, if Paul was 20 then someone might have to teach you about 'new' dating protocol -- but the two of you can just go with what you know.:biggrin1: Just enjoy good conversation, dinner, kids, dogs, whatever...oh..some wine. I think I can "hear" a new energy in your voice.!!


----------



## Jane

:whoo: Lisa!!! I am so glad to hear that you are getting to know Paul better and that you feel comfortable so far! I think it is probably better that you aren't aware of current dating protocols - just be your engaging, winsome self! And take it one step and one day at a time. :hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom

havaluv said:


> How exciting! I agree. Give him a chance. Besides, he's CUTE. A little secret: my hubby was not really my "type" from the get go. I decided to give a nice guy, a good guy my full attention and see what happened. My type changed. (thank goodness!) I think sometimes women have to learn how to love the right kind of guy, at least I did. I'm so glad I did, he's a wonderful hubby and NOW he sets my "feet 'atwittering".[/quote]
> 
> *Shelly I could have written this myself. It is just like what happened with me and my DH.*


----------



## Lilly's mom

Me&2Girls said:


> OMG - he called me this morning - I invited him to the dog show on Sunday and guess who's coming to find out what this crazy dog lady does all weekend? Paul. Since his truck is loaded with wine and he can't get to the warehouse until Monday, he can't bring the kids - so he's coming alone. I haven't been out with a new man in over 13 or 14 years.
> 
> So what's the new dating protocol? He can only stay for about two hours but oh am I nervous. We had a great chat again this a.m. so I'm not worried about what to say...but this thing is starting to feel way too comfortable too fast. I'm like a silly school girl gossiping on the Forum. LOL


*YES I can "HEAR" that new energy in your voice also.*


----------



## Missy

Sooooooooo?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah! Have fun and don't worry, he's at least as nervous as you are!


----------



## moxie

I think he's cute. Sparkly.


----------



## mellowbo

I agree with Debra. He looks cute and, well, just like a good guy. He sounds like a lot of fun too. Wine, horses, dogs, music, and he even sings! 
I like the twinkle in his eyes, I hope you do too.
And, you look beautiful!!!
Carole


----------



## Me&2Girls

*A wonderful "first" date*

Well, we were short on time so Paul came to the dog show for a few hours then had to rush off to practice in the band - they've got an Octoberfest gig in two weeks. So he invited the girls and I to come watch the band. Well guess who got to sing and play tambourine in a rock band on her first date? Yours truly  Had one of the best times I've ever had on a first "date". I've never sung in my life except to myself and my girls and I was just belting it out, eating the microphone as I like to say. Such fun.

And they're looking for a background vocals singer. So I've made a promise to myself that as soon as I stop my nasty smoking habit in the next few months, that I'm taking the same voice coach singing lessons as the girls and getting my soprano voice back. I'm an alto right now and while I sound great with the guys (how low can you go? LOL) it's so much fun to do the female parts that it's a great reward and motivation. It's worked for me before so maybe this time the no-smoking will be permanant.

I stayed way too late, but had doggies at home, so drove home in the middle of the night. The girls went to the converted loft and slept on the couch while mama partied the night away. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Girl, it's going to be hard to make those shows on Sunday after you have been eating a microphone half the night. ound:

I'm glad you are enjoying man time after all these years!!


----------



## Jane

Lisa, I know you are a lively, fun person and it sounds like Paul is too! Thanks for sharing with us about your first date - it sounds really fun - doesn't sound like you had any silent, awkward moments at all!! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

Lisa looked great yesterday!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo

Yea Lisa! We are living vicariously through you!! That sounds like so much fun!
And since then?????
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> I'm beginning to think the guy that owned the ranch got to looking better after sipping all the different wines. !!!!! I feel another night of coffee heading my way....or maybe I will do some wine tasting myself. DH might began to look younger. :biggrin1:


ound:


----------



## Missy

wow, how did I miss the update? so happy for you Lisa, sounds enchanted. now don't you go neglecting MeMe now...that there is the mother of my future little girl.


----------



## JASHavanese

What a great thread to read!!! These days it's taking a lot to make me smile but this managed to do it! I want to hear more, more, more!!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Yoooo..whoo...I haven't heard from you in a while. I think it's time for an update in Lisa's Life (Love) Story!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I know Lisa's got alot going on right now, and I think her computer is down. So it might be a while before she can update~


----------



## Posh's Mom

*Lisa I Need You!!!!*

Well folks my ten year college reunion is tomorrow...besides leaving my beloved baby Posh at home for three days...I nee to enlist your help here.

Any recommendations for what/what not to wear. I guess ultimately I have a couple of things "going for me" as I am not looking for anyone, happily married, and am about 30 pounds leaner than I was in my collegiate year. Plus, I've learned to accept my big red hair and I don't shop at "Ragstock" anymore...

Love you guys, and i'll miss you this weekend.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Have fun Amy! I have big hair too, although it's black, so I know what you mean. I've given up on trying to tame it!


----------



## Jane

Amy, you are beautiful! Is the occasion formal/semi-formal/dressy/casual?


----------



## LuvCicero

Amy, how did the reunion go? Have fun???


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> I know Lisa's got alot going on right now, and I think her computer is down. So it might be a while before she can update~


You could give us an update from her


----------



## JASHavanese

Posh's Mom said:


> Well folks my ten year college reunion is tomorrow...besides leaving my beloved baby Posh at home for three days...I nee to enlist your help here.
> 
> Any recommendations for what/what not to wear. I guess ultimately I have a couple of things "going for me" as I am not looking for anyone, happily married, and am about 30 pounds leaner than I was in my collegiate year. Plus, I've learned to accept my big red hair and I don't shop at "Ragstock" anymore...
> 
> Love you guys, and i'll miss you this weekend.


Argh, where's the update? Not that we're nosy or anything


----------



## Posh's Mom

Well, I don't know how Lisa is doing...as I haven't had any chance to wade through all the threads I need catching up on. I hope she is well.

I missed you all, but had an AMAZING time with my best college friend Pam. The weekend was so filled to the brim with memories, inspirations, and emotions that by the end of the weekend Pam and I couldn't contain our tears. It was glorious. 

Posh did well with Daddy and the kids. She didn't go on any hunger strikes...and she looked happy. I did however have to have a dematting session with her on Sunday. Thank goodness I did comb her out completely Friday before I left. I don't know what she would have looked like if I had skipped doing that. The kids were happy to have Mom come home with presents in tow. I had queried over what to bring them-should I bring them clothing with my Alma Mater's logo, or should I bring them something I really thought they would enjoy? I went the latter route and brought Violet hummus, and Sage the new "Eragon" book. They were both thrilled.  I have strange children.

Anyway, I have a ton of photos that I've been working on editing from my big trip. Here are a couple for you!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay let me try that picture thing again...

The first picture is the last picture we took before going our separate ways. We had about 6 hours of sleep in two days under our belts. We are standing in front of the coffee house I worked in.

The second picture is a self portrait, which isn't easy to do on an iPhone of the two of us standing in front of our balcony apartment over the river. It's the coolest place in town.

I will try and upload some more later!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Amy-Your kids sound like mine! My daughter brings hummus for lunch and her friends think she's nuts, most of them won't even try it! My youngest son is also reading that book right now, he begged to go and get it one night. Who can refuse when a kid is begging for a book??? He brings sushi for lunch and really freaks out the other kids! :biggrin1:
Glad you had fun! There's nothing like catching up with old friends.


----------



## Jane

Thanks for the update and photos, Amy! I'm glad it was so awesome. There is nothing like reconnecting with old friends.

And my younger son LOVES hummus!


----------

